# My GSD has blue eyes, I was told she was pure bred. is this normal?



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

hey , he's not pure bred cuz if he was pure bred he would have dark eye's but he's super cute , u shouldnt care about the eye color love your puppy the way he is )


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

well she has one blue eye & one dark grey, I'm wondering if maybe she is blind from one eye?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

eye color should change


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

why don't you take her to the vet ?


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

I believe she's only 6 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

well , if she was 6 weeks the eye color will change by time to normal gsd brown eye color but in that pic the blue is not dark at all i think it should be darker blue , when did you take that pic ?


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

I took it the day I got her which was Friday









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

wow that's really beautiful eye color , but its light blue it should be darker alot darker it may change cuz she's young so i think there is a chance to be brown only time can decide


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

yeah the other eye is a much darker blue


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

can i see the other eye ?


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

hmm..... its better than the other eye but still light tho maybe this eye will turn to brown the other wont , delgado had brown eye color since 8 or 9 weeks


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

yeah maybe it will change, she's still small


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

yup , wait until 9 or 10 weeks if it didn't change it Probably wont change but she's adorable though


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

that's what I'll do, & thank you, she is beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

welcome , take care of her


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If I remember correctly, I think there was a purebred GSD on this forum at one point.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It is unusual but I have seen purebred GSD's with blue eyes. 

Wait a month and see what they look like then. If the person that allowed you to take a 6 week old pup home was a breeder, then they were most likeely BYB and it is possible she is not purebred. Time will tell. 

Either way she is cute! Glad you joined us.


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

My boy Jack had green eyes when I got him. He was almost 3 months old. His eyes are still changing color and currently the outer rim is brown and the inner rim is still green, the middle is a honey brown color. He is 7 months old right now. It's an interesting thing to see. 

Give it time, they'll probably start changing soon.


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

My boy Jack had green eyes when I got him. He was almost 3 months old. His eyes are still changing color and currently the outer rim is brown and the inner rim is still green, the middle is a honey brown color. He is 7 months old right now. It's an interesting thing to see. 

Give it time, they'll probably start changing soon.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'd be interested in hearing some of the breeders opinion. Seeing many more pictures of GSDs with blue eyes the last few years, where is this coming from genetically and why so many more instances.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pups have a bluish cast to the eyes up to 6 weeks (some) ,
had one that kept the bluish cast till 3 months -- then the colour changed and was the normal brown .


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for the responses everyone


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OP - were you given AKC papers with your pup? It is a cutie for sure!


----------



## audrijaylee (Mar 20, 2014)

no papers! & thank u, she's sweet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, wait. All puppies start out with blue eye color, and usually by six weeks it is brown or auburn anyway. I think Milla has terribly light eyes. She is purebred. It is a fault. Give it time, and enjoy your pup. She looks great.


----------

